
A mile from Apple HQ, housing proposal for dying Cupertino mall sparks fight - rndmize
https://www.sfgate.com/business/article/A-mile-from-Apple-HQ-housing-proposal-for-dying-12786147.php?t=f60ee7df2b
======
DrScump
It's not a "mile"; it's literally _just across I-280_ from the Spaceship, a
few hundred feet at most.

